# Banshee will not load



## ImageJPEG (Feb 7, 2015)

I just installed FreeBSD 10.1 today. I'm using Mate Desktop 1.8.1 for my DE. I'm having an issue with Banshee 2.6.2. I installed Banshee (along with any other user added programs) using pkg, NOT ports.

When I load Banshee, it'll show the media player's windows for about one second then it will crash.

Here's the output (too many characters to post here):

http://pastebin.com/bQ4H7yCd


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 7, 2015)

ImageJPEG said:


> using pkg, NOT ports



pkg is a program, the package manager, used by both ports and binary packages.


----------

